# GMC driveshaft clunking again



## txhoosier (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the common driveshaft clunking noise on my 08 GMC Sierra. Dealer applied grease at about 20K miles but the noise is back again at about 65K. Anyone find a long term solution?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

When does it make the noise, while driving, coming to a stop, or on take offs? What did they grease, u joints or the yoke?


----------



## txhoosier (Aug 15, 2005)

Occurs when coming to a stop and at time on take offs. Dealer greased the yoke with a special GMC grease.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

I think its the special GMC grease. Sorry couldn't resist I thought grease was grease. Grease it your self and see if it takes care of problem. I drive GMC 's also and they are great.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Get you some GM Special grease,set parking brake, remove driveshaft(mark u joints to put back in same way it came out), clean yoke & put grease in there, then look at splines on transmission, check for burrs, if burrs, set parking brake, start engine & put in drive, use file to remove burrs on splines, clean splines & install driveshaft.


----------



## ss99 (May 23, 2011)

I have a 2009 2500HD with 6.0 gasser. At 38,000 miles had to replace sensor (not covered under warranty). 60,000 miles had to replace all 4 wheel drive and rear end componets (covered under powertrain warranty) Now 88,000 miles transmission slipping from 2nd to 3rd. Also sometimes the gauges go completely out, no tach, no speedometer, no fuel gauge but the truck runs fine. The motor is great but I can't say much about the rest of the truck. I'm going to fix it by trading it in on ford!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

ss99 said:


> I have a 2009 2500HD with 6.0 gasser. At 38,000 miles had to replace sensor (not covered under warranty). 60,000 miles had to replace all 4 wheel drive and rear end componets (covered under powertrain warranty) Now 88,000 miles transmission slipping from 2nd to 3rd. Also sometimes the gauges go completely out, no tach, no speedometer, no fuel gauge but the truck runs fine. The motor is great but I can't say much about the rest of the truck. I'm going to fix it by trading it in on ford!


Are you using the "special grease" ?

Sorry, had to ask.. I have 2005 burb that has a motor that won't give up, and everyhting else has given up long ago, some twice.

The special grease is just very hard grease meant to fill the void in the yoke. Eventualy it gets displaced and the shaft can bang up against the yoke.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ss99 said:


> I have a 2009 2500HD with 6.0 gasser. At 38,000 miles had to replace sensor (not covered under warranty). 60,000 miles had to replace all 4 wheel drive and rear end componets (covered under powertrain warranty) Now 88,000 miles transmission slipping from 2nd to 3rd. Also sometimes the gauges go completely out, no tach, no speedometer, no fuel gauge but the truck runs fine. The motor is great but I can't say much about the rest of the truck. I'm going to fix it by trading it in on ford!


Wow, you must have gotten a lemon. I have a 2008 Silverado crew cab 4x4 LT1 with the 6.0 gas motor and I haven't had any problems. It has 56K miles and doing great. Sounds like you got a true lemon, which all manufactures unfortunately make. Hope it gets better for you with that truck.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ss99 i have a 2007 2500hd that has the same slip from 2-3. Doesn't do it if you are on the gas hard, but if you are just normal putting around town or slow down and accelerate after a turn or red light it slips, same thing with yours?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Does yalls have the 6-speed transmission? Just wondering b/c mine has the 6-speed and works great.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The only thing I've found to fix it permanently is to get some of the grease that 18 wheelers use on the king plate of their trailer hitches. You can buy it at any truckstop. Also works great on the steering shaft slip joint on Jeeps which also clunk the same way. It is thick enough to stay in place, won't harden, and will absorb any slack in the splines. It seals the splines so well they almost act like an air shock when you try to slide the driveshaft yokes together.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ss99 said:


> I have a 2009 2500HD with 6.0 gasser. At 38,000 miles had to replace sensor (not covered under warranty). 60,000 miles had to replace all 4 wheel drive and rear end componets (covered under powertrain warranty) Now 88,000 miles transmission slipping from 2nd to 3rd. Also sometimes the gauges go completely out, no tach, no speedometer, no fuel gauge but the truck runs fine. The motor is great but I can't say much about the rest of the truck. I'm going to fix it by trading it in on ford!


What modifications have you made to this truck? eg. programer, exhaust, tires, etc


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 11 chevy 1500. The dealership put the grease on the yoke and it didn't fix the issue. At 12,000 miles I took the truck back to the dealership and had the yoke replaced. Other than that I love GM it just hurts me that I will have to probably get rid of it when my warranty expires.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

aviator04 said:


> I have the same problem with my 11 chevy 1500. The dealership put the grease on the yoke and it didn't fix the issue. At 12,000 miles I took the truck back to the dealership and had the yoke replaced. Other than that I love GM it just hurts me that *I will have to probably get rid of it when my warranty expires.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Why?


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I have high expectations in my truck but when I had to replace the yoke at 12000 miles if it happens again...you know it could get expensive after warranty. Other than that I love my truck and would love to have it until well over 100,000!


----------



## ss99 (May 23, 2011)

*2009 6.0hd*

I have not done any mods what so ever, it's completely stock. The rear end doesn't clank anymore since Wiesner GM in Conroe rebuilt it under warranty (no questions asked) I recommend Wiesner to you GM/Chevy guys I have had good experience with them. I'm gonna check out the new F250 with 6.2 gasser. I'll check out the new 6.7 PSD too but I'm not a big fan of diesel


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

do ya'll think the clunk hurts anything or is it just annoying. I have it too on my 01 duramax


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

firephil said:


> do ya'll think the clunk hurts anything or is it just annoying. I have it too on my 01 duramax


 Its worth checking it out. All these GM trucks yall have clunks in also have carrier bearings. Its worth a look to see if rubber cushion is gone in bearing also to make sure mounting bolts are not loose. if its just driveshaft sticking it will take awhile for it to cause a problem. Even then its worth taking down and greaseing.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Does yalls have the 6-speed transmission? Just wondering b/c mine has the 6-speed and works great.


Yes. Mine has the 6l90e 6 speed...Im starting to wish it had the older 4l80e though.

as for the clunk mentioned in some of these post, mine on my 01 was the carrier bearing on the driveshaft going out. Replaced it and never had a problem again.


----------



## txhoosier (Aug 15, 2005)

*Follow up*

Follow up on original post. Took the truck to dealer (Beck & Masten - South). They replace the old slip yoke with a new nickel-plated slip yoke and re-lubed. Covered under the 5yr/100k mile warranty.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

2 piece driveshaft? if so, check the carrier bearing.


----------



## txhoosier (Aug 15, 2005)

No - 1 piece.


----------



## seaark (May 23, 2010)

take it back to dealer its a recall they have to do grease job first and if that does not work they are required to replace yoke , same thing on my 2007 and a friends . they will not tell you this you can find it listed under recall on gm site it took me a while to find it and dont remember web adress , call dealer and discuss with them


----------

